# mini giant rc18t overland and mauler



## fishycomics (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi I just recieved my emax, and luved the mini t's i saw the giant and rc18t. I know there is a quake and a mauler, people are pointing to the rc18t, what will give me the best run time speed metal hopp uo. without over kill.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

RC18 brushless, lipo 3 cell, 120,000 rpm is the boss.


----------

